# [Howto] Screen

## kernelsensei

Ce qui suit n'était pas directement déstiné à devenir un Howto proprement dit, c'est une copie intégrale d'un post de scout. Étant donné qu'il explique les commandes screen de base, il a tout à fait sa place ici.

 *scout wrote:*   

> J'ai utilisé screen pour tous mes torrent: screen c'est incontournable
> 
> bon, pour ceux qui ont la flemme de lire la doc, voilà la méthode standard:
> 
> si on veux par exemple télécharger une knoppix:
> ...

 

Merci scout  :Wink: 

----------

## xrtds1

Merci beaucoup.

----------

## fabienZ

En général, je ne lance qu'un seul screen par machine. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'interêt d'en lancer plusieurs.

Comme je suis un gros fainéant, j'ai fait un petit script qui ouvre un screen, ou me logue dessus s'il y en a un d'ouvert, et efface les Dead :

```

#!/bin/bash

if [ ! $(screen -ls | grep "(Dead ???)") ]; then

        screen -wipe

fi

if [ $(screen -ls | grep "(Attached)" |awk '{print $1}' |head -n 1) ]; then

        screen -x $SCREEN_ID

else

        screen

fi

```

Dans ce script, j'utilise "screen -x" plutot que "screen -r" afin de pouvoir avoir le même affichage sur plusieurs terminaux.

A part ça, voici les commandes dont je me sers :

```

Ctrl-A puis S

```

permet de diviser l'écran.

```

Ctrl-A puis Tab

```

Pour switcher entre les différentes zones (trés utile si vous voulez avoir constament sous les yeux les logs de votre passerelle et un nload  :Wink:  )

```

Crtl-A puis c

```

Ouvre un nouveau term dans le screen

```

Ctrl-A puis Crtl-A

```

Permet de switcher entre les 2 derniers terms utilisés dans le screen

```

Ctrl-A puis "

```

Permet de voir une liste des term ouverts dans le screen

```

Ctrl-A puis numéro

```

Permet d'aller directement au term précisé par le numéro

et enfin

```

man screen

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## sebweb

Pour aller un peu plus loin avec screen:

 travailler a plusieur sur un même terminal:

```
screen -x
```

permet d'acrocher une session screen déjà ouverte par quelqu'un. Le shell est alors partager par les deux personnes. 

Tout ce que fait l'un sera visible par l'autre. C'est INDISPENSABLE lors d'un dépanage par ssh  :Wink: 

Editer la sortie standard

```
C-a Esc
```

dans une fenetre screen permet d'éditer le term, de se déplacer dedans, de sélectionner du texte ( espace pour commencer la sélection) et de le copier sur la ligne de commande

----------

## fabienZ

je met à jour le script parce que le précédent est vraiment nul, j'avais fait quelques modifs, trop rapidement, avant de le poster.

```

#!/bin/bash

if [ ! $(screen -ls | grep "(Dead ???)") ]; then

        screen -wipe

fi

SCREEN_ID=$(screen -ls | egrep '(Attached)|(Detached)' |awk '{print $1}' |head -n 1)

if [ $SCREEN_ID ]; then

        exec screen -x $SCREEN_ID

else

        exec screen

fi

```

----------

